# Travel Insurance for 77 year old female



## Aggie (25 Sep 2006)

Hi,
Aunt has decided to fly to Las Vegas for a week. Shes 77, so fair play to her for having the interest!

However, she really needs travel insurance, as wouldnt be happy without it, particularly in US.

Seems that most sites/companies dont want to deal with OAPs, or else they only go to age 70. Does anyone have suggestions about where I might get travel insurance for her?


----------



## Towger (25 Sep 2006)

Aggie said:


> Seems that most sites/companies dont want to deal with OAPs, or else they only go to age 70. Does anyone have suggestions about where I might get travel insurance for her?


 
I believe that the VHI travel insurance is the best for this. I have poorly relation who goes to Oz every few years and they are only ones who have a standard charge, (I think) not age dependent. She is in her late 60's and is in and out of hospital so often other insurance companies will not even touch her.
BTW She will need existing VHI insurance to qualify it.

Just checked their site they have 3 age bands : to 65, 65 to 80 and 80+


Towger.


----------



## mf1 (25 Sep 2006)

My 80 year old mother went to Florence last year - VHI were the only one I could find to cover her. I have an idea ( best to check soon) that we could not get travel insurance for her for the US ( possible family wedding) - I think because of the cost of medical care there.  

mf


----------



## Aggie (25 Sep 2006)

Thanks, will check if she with VHI and also if they will cover the US.

There is a possibility of getting something from the UK too. Ridiculous that no one will cover them, particularly as people living longer and better now.


----------



## RS2K (25 Sep 2006)

My Mum went to the US this year. She's in her 70's and got cover for 7 weeks, and at a decent rate too with the AA.


----------



## Bgirl (25 Sep 2006)

Royal and Sun Allliance will cover her.  Available only through brokers.


----------

